# Big Brother 21 - OAD Thursday 08/08/2019 (S21E20)



## MikeekiM (Jun 25, 2002)

See ya Jack!

Whew, Julie was pretty brutal with Jack at his exit interview with all the live footage. Can't say he didn't deserve it though. Has an evicted houseguest ever been interrogated over their live footage before? I can't recall this ever happening.

24 hours with that alien must have been hell. I don't know how Jack held it together. I am sure he wanted to punch the alien's lights out!

So...Tommy for the win? The 5 shooters are back in control, eh? Should be interesting to see if Tommy can rekindle any of the shooter's numbers.

If you haven't done so, go and watch the extended exit interview with Julie and Jack on the CBS website. Good stuff.



Spoiler



Man, I have to say, I wish he brought "eviction Jack" to the house, instead of arrogant Jack. Outside the house, he actually seems like a decent person. But it's probably a facade... It's hard to hide your self with cameras on you 24x7, so I suspect houseguest Jack is the real deal...


----------



## Donbadabon (Mar 5, 2002)

There was that blonde girl a few seasons ago, the one who was booed by the audience when she walked out of the house for being racist. I forget her name though. But Julie called her out on her words.

One down, one to go. Get Michie out next.

The Comp was pretty lame. I guess they needed something that wouldn't take long.


----------



## tivotvaddict (Aug 11, 2005)

Jack's interactions with the alien, at least how they portrayed it anyway, were quite funny and put Jack in a pretty positive light. 

I'm guessing that it's not so much that Jack is putting on one face for the live cameras and then reveals his true self at other times, but that Jack, like most of humanity, is multi-faceted. All of these sides are the "real" Jack. Some of those sides are super likable and fun. Some of those sides are insidious and filled with hate and unconscious racism.


----------



## tivotvaddict (Aug 11, 2005)

Donbadabon said:


> There was that blonde girl a few seasons ago, the one who was booed by the audience when she walked out of the house for being racist. I forget her name though. But Julie called her out on her words.
> 
> One down, one to go. Get Michie out next.
> 
> The Comp was pretty lame. I guess they needed something that wouldn't take long.


Wasn't her name "Arayn" or something like that? I remember it being ironic that it was close to Aryan.


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

That was the worst HoH comp ever. Only the lightest person (Tommy) was going to win.


----------



## DVR_Dave (Apr 19, 2017)

gossamer88 said:


> That was the worst HoH comp ever. Only the lightest person (Tommy) was going to win.


Analyse, Holly, and Nicole are probably lighter than Tommy.


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

DVR_Dave said:


> Analyse, Holly, and Nicole are probably lighter than Tommy.


I'm not sure about that. Tommy is pretty small guy and the women are taller than him.


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

tivotvaddict said:


> Wasn't her name "Arayn" or something like that? I remember it being ironic that it was close to Aryan.


Aaryn. Even then, Julie didn't break out the clips. She just read some quotes. This is a first.


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

gossamer88 said:


> That was the worst HoH comp ever. Only the lightest person (Tommy) was going to win.


It's an aggressively stupid comp. Bayleigh won it last year.


----------



## LlamaLarry (Apr 30, 2003)

realityboy said:


> Aaryn. Even then, Julie didn't break out the clips. She just read some quotes. This is a first.


Either Jack is *really* quick on his feet or they warned him that this would be a topic of discussion. I thought it was pretty well done, even the rice pudding explanation.


----------



## MikeekiM (Jun 25, 2002)

I could hang out with "eviction interview" Jack... Seems like a cool guy...


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

LlamaLarry said:


> Either Jack is *really* quick on his feet or they warned him that this would be a topic of discussion. I thought it was pretty well done, even the rice pudding explanation.


Yeah, he seemed a little too poised for someone that was supposedly put on the spot. He definitely knew those questions were coming, and I wouldn't be surprised if they worked on those answers with him ahead of time.


----------



## 2004raptor (Dec 31, 2005)

No way he didn't know the questions ahead of time. And his answer about the "rice" pudding was still a stretch. Glad he's gone. Although from the past shows I though Mickey was more of an ahole than Jack. Hopefully he goes soon but doubt it will be next eviction.


----------



## Snappa77 (Feb 14, 2004)

Wasn't there a bid of him with Jackson saying the N~word? Why want THAT shown?


----------



## jcondon (Jul 9, 2003)

Snappa77 said:


> Wasn't there a bid of him with Jackson saying the N~word? Why want THAT shown?


The video is in one of these threads. It wasn't really clear if he used the n word or not.


----------



## angbear1985 (Aug 25, 2006)

Why did Tommy vote out Jack ??


----------



## series5orpremier (Jul 6, 2013)

angbear1985 said:


> Why did Tommy vote out Jack ??


Setting himself up to align with 'outsiders' in the future if he needs to. Jack was leaving with or without Tommy's vote and his only real support was from Sis, Christie, and Tommy. I think Tommy was just separating himself from that a little bit in case he needs it to help convince the others he's not out for revenge in Jack's name. Plus he can possibly stay on Michie's good side by being able to honestly tell him he voted to save him.


----------



## andyw715 (Jul 31, 2007)

So Julie drags Jack over the coals, then says “Gyp”?

I don’t hear any outrage about that.


----------



## verdugan (Sep 9, 2003)

Snappa77 said:


> Wasn't there a bid of him with Jackson saying the N~word? Why want THAT shown?


The video was inconclusive, but I'm leaving toward them not saying it based on the fact that people around them didn't freak out.

However, there is a clip of Jack imitating David's walk. He walked like a gorilla! And all the sexist comments about Jessica and Nichole.

He's a horrible person.


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

I feel Julie Chen Moonves took him to task because of the rice comment towards Bella. But had to mention the other comments so it won't look like she was targeting him personally.


----------



## Dnamertz (Jan 30, 2005)

andyw715 said:


> So Julie drags Jack over the coals, then says "Gyp"?
> 
> I don't hear any outrage about that.


I noticed that too.

That interview seemed way over the top, mainly because they have never played footage of a HG's comments during the interview like that before, and there have been many HG's that have said much worse over the years. I'm not defending Jack for bad things he said, but even that long clip they showed where he said "rice pudding". The way Julie set it up I was expecting something really bad. Even if he included the word rice just because she is Asian, are we really that woke and outraged these days?

Someone said to me that they think that CBS gave Jack the chance to say his peace during the interview in response to the online response to his comments, rather then have him just go back out in the real world and have to face all the online attacks from viewers. Maybe that is why he seemed pretty prepared with his answers.


----------



## stellie93 (Feb 25, 2006)

I didn't watch any of this, but why is it racist to imply that someone of Asian heritage might like rice? If you go to a Chinese restaurant, aren't they serving more rice than a French restaurant? I don't get it.


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

stellie93 said:


> I didn't watch any of this, but why is it racist to imply that someone of Asian heritage might like rice? If you go to a Chinese restaurant, aren't they serving more rice than a French restaurant? I don't get it.


I'm not even sure what he was implying. Tommy said, "the proof is in the pudding" talking about Bella. And Jack chimes in with rice pudding.

He probably didn't mean it racist, but he has had several incidents this season where it was possible to see racist behavior. Looking at each incident on its own merit, he looks innocent, but I can see why some would think those were just excuses as it continued to (almost) happen.


----------



## MikeekiM (Jun 25, 2002)

stellie93 said:


> I didn't watch any of this, but why is it racist to imply that someone of Asian heritage might like rice? If you go to a Chinese restaurant, aren't they serving more rice than a French restaurant? I don't get it.


It's similar to incorrectly relating african americans to fried chicken. Asians and rice.

It's not that anyone is denying the relationship between Asians and rice... It's the fact that one is making the relationship due to stereotypes and the overall context and intent of the comment...

It would be equally racist if you saw an Asian American eating Italian pasta, and then saying under your breath that he/she should be using chopsticks... Uh... Inappropriate... Even though yes, Asians and chopsticks do have a real relationship...

By the way...for the record, this asian american LOVES fried chicken... and no, I don't eat it with chopsticks...


----------

